# Jack Sparrow's Slingshot Pistol



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I recently watched "Pirates Of The Carribean" again, and I got an idea.

I made a slingshot pistol that looks like a pirate's weapon!

Simple, robust lock and trigger were called for, so a nice push-up system with a metal hinge was installed. The stock design is following flintlock pistol shapes from the 17th/18th century, and of course the pistol had to look antique.

So I used coffee brown ink to dye the multiplex and the round "barrel" rod, then sanded it lightly and oiled it with linseed oil.

I installed a neo magnet to hold (steel) balls in place, but it works with leas just as well.

It is very powerful (three layers of TB gold per side) and also really accurate.














































Go hit 'em, Jacky boy!

Jörg

PS: I filmed the making steps and may upload a how-to video in case enough people want to see it. I am not sure as I already have a how-to for a sling-x-bow.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow! Impressive work! I really like this, it looks like a very convincing antique







, only they didn't have rubber back then


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

This is a very cool slingshot. It just needs some engraved brass here and there to trick it out.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Way to go I love the new simple way of the trigger you been using. would love to see a video if you do one.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Way Cool Joerg!!! Arrrrrr Matey.... Now that's what I be talk'in about!!!! That's a shot fit for a Black Hearted Prince of the Sea!!







Dagger and beard sold separately!!!!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice looking shooter, I would love a how to video


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I want one!! It'll go with my new cutlass. Please do a video.


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

i want you to make the video too


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice work as always.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Aye, matey! Methinks that's brilliant.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

I was afraid to look at the pictures, they might have been rated "RRRRRRR".....lol Looks great!


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

That's awesome, I'd love a how to video, I'd make one for sure


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That's so cool Joerg! It's so coincidental too. This past weekend I also watched the Trilogy of the Pirates. Depp was so good in those movies. A very entertaining series and also a wonderful slingshot creation by you Bud! Keep yer powder dry swabby! ( Hey,they have another one coming out this summer. I saw it advertised on Superbowl Sunday-COOL! Flatband


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice work!

i like the grip .....


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

Great job Joerg - what the over all length? do you hold it one handed like a pistol? or do you use your other hand for support? - tom


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Overall length is 62 cm (24"). I shoot it both ways - one handed for fun, two handed for target practice.


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Yet again Joerg another amazing piece of work! Your craftsmanship skills are truly inspiring! I love this design very much! As has already been said some engraved brass would look really authentic as would a few beaded strands of leather hanging from the grip to give it a real jack sparrow look


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, some pirate-esque enhancements are called for.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Great work Joerg.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Another crazy idea but somehow you make them work amazing keep it up Jeorg.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I don't like the films, but I like the shooter. And I really like the magnet.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That look great Joerg, can't wait to see it on theaters


----------



## Pellethuntr (Jan 4, 2011)

Very cool Joerg excellent craftsmanship and I agree with who ever said it needs brass inlays


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the video.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

As always great video.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I usually don't stray into the more exotic realms, but that is one project I might try, Joerg -- the only other one of yours I made was the gloveshot. That's a very very cool contraption.


----------

